# Glass type for Terrarium construction



## HC1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello everyone, I’m taking the plunge and building my own euro style terrariums.
(Had enough of modifying exos)
I already know the dimensions and thickness I need etc... just need to know 
what type of glass you guys use?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Never built my own tank, but I would go with non tempered glass in the event you wanted to drill some holes for whatever reason in the future.


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

If you’re talking about tempered or non tempered go with non tempered so you can drill them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whp (Feb 6, 2020)

Hoi
I always use normal float glass, also because of the possible later finishing


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

HC1 said:


> Hello everyone, I’m taking the plunge and building my own euro style terrariums.
> (Had enough of modifying exos)
> I already know the dimensions and thickness I need etc... just need to know
> what type of glass you guys use?


I would use normal annealed glass, going for low iron seems rather extravagant but that's just my opinion. I can't tell the difference between normal and low iron without both being side by side and really taking a long moment to compare. I would also use a flat pencil finish for the edges.


----------



## HC1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks guys, il go with standard glass then.
Im going to maybe make just the doors low iron


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

For very large, thick, aquariums, I can see using low iron glass. That's because the glass is so thick, that it can give a bit of a greenish cast.

Your vivarium doors are only double strength glass. Personally, I think your money could be better spent elsewhere, on or in, your vivarium.


----------



## PumsAndThumbs (Jun 22, 2020)

I know I might be being paranoid but When having glass cut to size do we need to worry about chemicals being used on the glass by the glaziers prior in order for it to remain clean? Like glass cleaners etc


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

PumsAndThumbs said:


> I know I might be being paranoid but When having glass cut to size do we need to worry about chemicals being used on the glass by the glaziers prior in order for it to remain clean? Like glass cleaners etc


You could always wash it when you get it home... I've never washed any of the glass for my terrarium lids, perhaps I'm just living dangerously...


----------



## PumsAndThumbs (Jun 22, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> perhaps I'm just living dangerously...


Hahaha,

But seriously could there be residue on the glass,i read a post by Ed that said only bleach and ammonia will not leave a residue. If disinfects and cleaners are being used how can we assure it’s safe Would we just have to rinse in very well.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

PumsAndThumbs said:


> Hahaha,
> 
> But seriously could there be residue on the glass,i read a post by Ed that said only bleach and ammonia will not leave a residue. If disinfects and cleaners are being used how can we assure it’s safe Would we just have to rinse in very well.


I think you may have misread what Ed may have said. Ed would have to know that 99% Isopropyl would leave zero residue. You can also use H2O2/hydrogen peroxide, to disinfect. By morning, the extra molecule of oxygen offgasses, leaving you with nothing more than some very pure water, and the tiniest puff of fresh air.
Further, bleach absolutely leaves a residue, if not fully rinsed away.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

PumsAndThumbs said:


> I know I might be being paranoid but When having glass cut to size do we need to worry about chemicals being used on the glass by the glaziers prior in order for it to remain clean? Like glass cleaners etc


To the extent that anything is on the glass its going to be so minute that its not going to bother anything. The reality is that our homes are not the same as pristine virgin rain-forest. There are any number of chemicals in our house that even without using them in or near our vivariums are going to be present in the air in every room of our houses to some small degree. I believe this one comes down to 'don't over think it.'


----------



## HC1 (Jul 11, 2020)

I have some 30x20 mesh that I’m thinking of using for the vents
what’s you guys thoughts, too fine?
I’m thinking of using it and making the vent area bigger?


----------



## HC1 (Jul 11, 2020)

PumsAndThumbs said:


> I know I might be being paranoid but When having glass cut to size do we need to worry about chemicals being used on the glass by the glaziers prior in order for it to remain clean? Like glass cleaners etc


I guess I’m going to give the all the glass a good wipe with some water.
Or acetone maybe?


----------



## xdfireguy (Jun 23, 2020)

HC1 said:


> I guess I’m going to give the all the glass a good wipe with some water.
> Or acetone maybe?


Please don't use acetone. Why not follow Pumilo's advice above and just use isopropyl alcohol? Get the highest concentration available without any additives (watch if using hand sanitizer that it isn't mixed with other ingredients). Most big box stores have at least 90% - but the recommendation of 99% is better. Wipe and done. No need to reinvent the wheel.



Pumilo said:


> 99% Isopropyl would leave zero residue. You can also use H2O2/hydrogen peroxide, to disinfect. By morning, the extra molecule of oxygen offgasses, leaving you with nothing more than some very pure water, and the tiniest puff of fresh air.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

I really like the low iron glass doors on my biopod. It is very clear. I really notice the difference compared to my 18x18x24 Zoomeds.


----------



## HC1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Thank you all, I didn’t read pumilos post properly (I was skimming through)...sorry.

But Anyway I’m just looking for a source of cheap glass at the moment after having got a outrageous quote from a local glazier.
Had a few looks only found some fairly cheap float glass from a fusing store. Hopefully shipping isn’t to expensive .


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

The cheapest glass online I have found is from glasscages.com. Shipping is still pretty hefty.

I would definitely call around to other stores local to you. When I was pricing out a 120 gallon rimless tank I had glass prices vary by as much as 50% from different companies. A regular 24" long viv should be less then 200 dollars in glass assuming 1/4" thick standard annealed glass with flat pencil polish.


----------



## HC1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Yh I have called a few local places all quite expensive.
4mm glass seems to be cheapest so I’m wondering would 4mm thick float glass suffice for a 30x30x60cm/12x12x24”?


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

HC1 said:


> Yh I have called a few local places all quite expensive.
> 4mm glass seems to be cheapest so I’m wondering would 4mm thick float glass suffice for a 30x30x60cm/12x12x24”?


4mm is thinner than what is used by others. Will it hold?? Depends on if if a big branch or rock rolls free or if it gets bumped from outside. 6mm is the accepted standard. If you are building your own though definitely build a bigger vivarium. 12-in footprint is not much for frogs. But if you are in Europe? You should have access to some much better and cheaper builders than folks in the states.


----------



## HC1 (Jul 11, 2020)

minorhero said:


> 12-in footprint is not much for frogs.


I’m going with a small size as it’s my first time Building a terrarium in regards to the glass. 
Not sure what it will house but if it does end up housing anything it will certainly not be more then a pair of thumbs. Or froglets


----------



## HC1 (Jul 11, 2020)

minorhero said:


> 4mm is thinner than what is used by others. Will it hold?? Depends on if if a big branch or rock rolls free or if it gets bumped from outside. 6mm is the accepted standard. If you are building your own though definitely build a bigger vivarium. 12-in footprint is not much for frogs. But if you are in Europe? You should have access to some much better and cheaper builders than folks in the states.


Sorry have no clue how to multi quote, yh I’m in the uk.(also no clue how to change location)
I’m going to go with a base of 6mm and the rest with 4mm.to keep cost down.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

HC1 said:


> Sorry have no clue how to multi quote, yh I’m in the uk.(also no clue how to change location)
> I’m going to go with a base of 6mm and the rest with 4mm.to keep cost down.


Gadzooks! Don't build just buy. Us poor saps in the States pretty much HAVE to build to get a decent euro style sliding door viv. There are multiple companies doing it in the UK and at prices you will probably struggle to compete with in just material cost. 

Google it and ask around for reviews etc. But here is one company I have seen mentioned. No experience with them myself as I am not in the UK.

https://www.dms-vivaria.co.uk/


----------



## HC1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Yh I have Heard of that place but I think that is literally the only place.I can’t find anyone else at the moment who’s builds them and delivers
Like of check in Germany there’s all sorts of sites then sell them and ship them for cheap.

But to be honest I want The challenge  i have wanted to build my own for a long time now.

And really? I thought you guys have quite a few sites and places selling euro style tanks.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

HC1 said:


> .
> 
> But to be honest I want The challenge
> 
> ...


I can completely understand enjoying the actual vivarium build. I am making my own 4 foot vivarium now plus stand and having a blast.

Sadly we do not have any advertising builders right now. There are a few people I have seen on Facebook say they custom build vivariums but they do not advertise prices which I consider a prerequisite before taking seriously and they are small enough that it's essentially impossible to find reviews. Other than that nothing except big name brand tanks like exo terras which are not designed for darts and insitu ecosystems which just started up but only offers a single size.


----------



## HC1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Yep I sometimes envy those in Germany who can just buy them online so easily. But Yeh on the plus side building your is much more rewarding.


----------



## HC1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Definitely Going to buy my glass online as I haven’t got the time at moment to go to glazier theres only one local to me, and it was far far to expensive, . (Local glazier wanted about
£20/$25 for a 12x12” sheet)

The site sells float glass for fusing , a 1/8” thick , 12x12” piece is about £9/$11 with vat and they ship. Not a bad l’ll buy some larger sheets and cut them up, not bad for small glass sheets, although for bigger pieces you would certainly have to go to a glazier.


----------

